# Music Neuroscience References



## Polednice

_Note: Please send me a PM to request an article you don't have access to. Alternatively, if you're a reddit user, make a request on r/scholar._

I have taken "neuroscience" in this instance to be a catch-all term, as there are many different sub-fields covered, such as evolutionary musicology, cognitive musicology, biomusicology, anthropological and linguistic studies etc. Nevertheless, at the heart of all these is how music works in the mind.

To discuss particular papers or general ideas, the neuroscience discussion thread is a good starting place.

The bulk of these are journal articles; scroll to the bottom for book recommendations.

*Universals*


Stephen Brown and Joseph Jordania, 'Universals in the World's Musics' in _Psychology of Music_ (2011), 1-20.

*Evolution*


David Huron, 'Is Music and Evolutionary Adaptation?' for the _Society for Music Perception and Cognition Conference_ (1999).
Michael S. Benninger, 'The Human Voice: Evolution and Performance' in _Music and Medicine_ 2 (2010), 104-108.

*Tonality*


Helen Daynes, 'Listeners' perceptual and emotional responses to tonal and atonal music' in _Psychology of Music_ (2010), 1-35.
Loui, Wessel, and Kam, 'Humans Rapidly Learn Grammatical Structure in a New Musical Scale' in _Music Perception_ 27 (2010), 377-388.
Mohn, Argstatter, and Wilker, 'Perception of Six Basic Emotions in Music' in _Psychology of Music_ 39 (2011), 503-517.

*Emotions*


Phipps, Carroll, and Tsiantoulas, 'Music as a Therapeutic Intervention on an Inpatient Neuroscience Unit' in _Complementary Therapies in Clinical Practice_ 16 (2010), 138-42.
Suvi Saarikallio, 'Music as emotional self-regulation throughout adulthood' in _Psychology of Music_ 39 (2011), 307-327.
Punkanen, Eerola, and Erkkila, 'Biased Emotional Preferences in Depression: decreased liking of angry and energetic music by depressed patients' in _Music and Medicine_ 3 (2011), 114-120.

*Music and Language*


Sylvain Moreno, 'Can Music Influence Language and Cognition?' in _Contemporary Music Review_ 28 (2009), 329-345.
Curtis and Bharucha, 'The minor third communicates sadness in speech, mirroring its use in music' in _Emotion_ 10 (2010), 335-348.
Nan, Sun, and Peretz, 'Congenital Amusia in Speakers of a Tone Language: association with lexical tone agnosia' in _Brain: a journal of neurology_ 133 (2010), 2635-42.
Sammler, Koelsch, and Friederici, 'Are left fronto-temporal brain areas a prerequisite for normal music-syntactic processing?' in _Cortex_ 47 (2011), 659-673.

*Brain Plasticity*


Wan, and Schlaug, 'Music Making as a Tool for Promoting Brain Plasticity across the Life Span' in _The Neuroscientist_ 16 (2010), 566-577.
Hill, Gust, Bitz, and Kammer, 'Associations between music education, intelligence, and spelling ability in elementary school' in _Advances in Cognitive Psychology_ 7 (2011).

*Music Therapy and Medicine*


Phipps, Carroll, and Tsiantoulas, 'Music as a Therapeutic Intervention on an Inpatient Neuroscience Unit' in _Complementary Therapies in Clinical Practice_ 16 (2010), 138-42.
Chan, Wong, and Thayala, 'The effectiveness of music listening in reducing depressive symptoms in adults: a systematic review' in _Complementary Therapies in Medicine_ 19 (2011), 332-348.
Frank M. Diaz, 'Mindfulness, attention, and flow during music listening: an empirical investigation' in _Psychology of Music_ (2011), 1-17.
Punkanen, Eerola, and Erkkila, 'Biased Emotional Preferences in Depression: decreased liking of angry and energetic music by depressed patients' in _Music and Medicine_ 3 (2011), 114-120.

*'Miscellaneous'*


Dunn, Ruyter, and Bouwhuis, 'Toward a better understanding of the relation between music preference, listening behaviour, and personality' in _Psychology of Music_ (2011), 1-18.
Hasegawa, Okanoya, Hasegawa, and Seki, 'Rhythmic synchronization tapping to an audio-visual metronome in budgerigars' in _Scientific Reports_ (2011).
Williamson, Jilka, Fry, Finkel, Mullensiefen, and Stewart, 'How do 'earworms' start? Classifying the everyday circumstances of involuntary musical imagery' in _Psychology of Music_ (2011), 1-26.

*Books*


Steven Pinker, _How the Mind Works_ (Penguin, 1997) - there is a chapter devoted to the arts.
Robert Jourdain, _Music, the Brain and Ecstasy_ (Avon, 1998).
Oliver Sacks, _Musicophilia: Tales of Music and the Brain_ (Knopf, 2007).
Daniel J. Levitin, _This is Your Brain on Music_ (Atlantic, 2008).
Mark A. Changizi, _Harnessed: How Language and Music Mimicked Nature and Transformed Ape to Man_ (BenBella, 2011).


----------

